# V12 engine



## fernballan (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi, I bought this Russian and thought to build something fun


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang... heck of a lot "fun" there.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

What are those engines from? A tank maybe?


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

That's a lump, sounds sweet too!
Pray tell of its original use.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

SWEET. Looks like some sort of stationery power plant. Hope you can find something beef enough to put it in. Do you have enny history on that engine. Brand, horsepower, application, ect. What are you going to do with it.
So menny questions so little time.


----------



## fernballan (Jan 3, 2018)

They have been in a Russian torpedo boat. There were three 1200 horsepower of 64 liters


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Should be interesting. What are you going to actually built them in to? Just be sure to post those pictures as you go!


----------



## fernballan (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes will post update Some ideas or wishes what to build
You can check my youtube channel


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Geez!! what happiness to be able to play with an engine like that, thank you for the photos.


----------



## fernballan (Jan 3, 2018)

FredM said:


> Geez!! what happiness to be able to play with an engine like that, thank you for the photos.


No worries It gets a smile to most people


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

what do you use for the youtube address, I tried your user name and nothing turned up.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCczE3ZdziAmLhaPSyQ6TMrg


----------



## bustedknuckle (Dec 23, 2016)

fernballan said:


> Hi, I bought this Russian and thought to build something fun


I think you should build something ridiculous like a weed wacker or a drink mixer...


----------



## ben2go (May 28, 2008)

Good engine for a T bucket.


----------



## Diwali (Dec 26, 2015)

fernballan said:


> Hi, I bought this Russian and thought to build something fun


Wow! That's a mean machine! 
It would make a great replacement for my Briggs and Stratten 17.5 hp engine on the tractor mower.


----------



## fernballan (Jan 3, 2018)

I think I'm going to build 4x4 or 6x6 of a old military vehicle


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Fernballan, don't forget to put a garden tiller on the back end. Lol


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Or how about something like this!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

There is a Jeep somewhere crying for a big 'nuff engine. Then put it in a parade !!!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pogobill said:


> Or how about something like this!


Pogobill, do you know what type engine that is fitted to this vehicle ??.


----------



## ben2go (May 28, 2008)

FredM said:


> Pogobill, do you know what type engine that is fitted to this vehicle ??.


It looks like a V12 Roll Royce aircraft engine. I could be wrong.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

that ain't no Merlin mate !!, I know the Merlins and the Packard Merlins, I asked the question because it has an unusual configuration of the exhaust pipes.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

willys55 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCczE3ZdziAmLhaPSyQ6TMrg


thank you doc.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

FredM said:


> Pogobill, do you know what type engine that is fitted to this vehicle ??.


Apparently it's a 1794-cubic- inch Continental 12-cylinder engine from a 1951 M47 Patton tank! The rig is called Sneaky Pete.... as in Peterbuilt.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I must apologise to fernballan for getting away from his post but the draw of trying to find out what the engine in the Custom built that pogobill posted was too great, sorry mate !!.

And thank you pogobill for your info, watch out Google


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Early Pattons,used it.
Av-1790-6,V-12 gas engine.Some were turbocharged,later,but these were naturally aspirated.
AVSI,were injected.
Cool thing about them:
!) You could shut down one side,and run 6 cylinders,OR
2) You could disable up to 3 on each side,if they were damaged,and still get home!
Using fuel line "jumper kits" to bypass the jugs, you could remove the jug,piston,and rod,as an assembly,put an oil collar on the crank journals,and a plate on the cylinder hole,and keep going.
Same with the diesel version.
Worked on 'em for 10 years.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> Early Pattons,used it.
> Av-1790-6,V-12 gas engine.Some were turbocharged,later,but these were naturally aspirated.
> AVSI,were injected.
> Cool thing about them:
> ...


Thanks John:
I had thought of asking you because I remember you writing a little while back about working with tanks.

That is some engine from your description, and very versatile too.

I finally found a couple of youtube vids showing Sneaky Pete with 6 carbies to each bank and they could be 4 barrels, that would be some suck sound for sure.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's one,..out of the tank(Gasoline ).


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's the Turbo diesel model(AVDS-1790-TA):


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks again John, that diesel sounds like it may have a bit of grunt nice sound to it too.


----------



## ben2go (May 28, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> Here's one,..out of the tank(Gasoline ).


Wasn't some of those engines used to power military boats and gensets?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

ben2go said:


> Wasn't some of those engines used to power military boats and gensets?


Not to my knowledge,...but anything's possible !


----------



## jeffc (Dec 1, 2017)

I cut a lot of grass. How big a mower will that monster drive?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any mower that can support 2332lbs of engine(dry weight) and the 1440lbft of torque,and the 743 hp(net)810(gross)it produces,at 2800 rpm.
By the way,....it takes 72 qts of oil,plus whatever the coolers need,and gets a whopping 300 miles,on 385 gallons of gasoline.
That's 1.25 mpg,folks !
AND,......it's AIR-COOLED.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

being aircooled is a bonus John


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wonder if he ever got that in something?


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

PT boats used the Packard V-12 adapted for Marine use and water cooled. PJ


----------

